# Massey Ferguson 1533 Trouble



## FlintstoneJoe

I have a MF1533 four wheel drive. All of the sudden, the clutch will not engage. The clutch pushes in ok (not too tight or too loose), and the transmission will go into any gear, but the tractor simply will not move in any direction.

I had this trouble about a year ago. I adjusted the clutch linkage and that fixed the problem. Now, no matter where I put the linkage, it still will not move.  

Any thoughts? 

Many thanks, 

Joey


----------



## Country Boy

I'm wondering if your pressure plate has failed. I'm not sure what type of clutch your tractor has, but if its a traditional dry clutch, the pressure plate fingers or springs may have failed and aren't allowing the plate to put pressure on the clutch disk. Its also possible that something is binding in the linkage or the throwout bearing, keeping it against the pressure plate fingers. One other possibility is that something has failed in the input to the transmission. I've seen input shafts strip off and not spin the transmission. There usually is a plate under the tractor that you can remove that allows you access to the clutch area. That will let you look in and see what condition the clutch is in. What type of transmission do you have? Is it a traditional gear drive transmission, or a powershift trans?


----------



## FlintstoneJoe

Country Boy, 

First of all thanks for the reply and the help. 

Not sure how to tell what kind of transmission is on this thing. It has rabbit/turtle, direction on the column, 4 speed, 4 wheel drive ability. I can run first, second, third and fourth in grandma or rabbit. 

Also, if there is such a plate, and I remove it, will there be any fluid drain out? 

Again, thanks for your help. I'm a industrial refrigeration tech. Not much on on tractors or cars and trucks, but I can learn. 

Joey


----------



## Poppa-K

my 1533 mf has low power performance, even with high rpm. tractor dealer tec. said it sounds like fule filter needs chainging. I checked it and it was not realy dirty. I have to move in low range now , when I could move in high range when it was new'


----------

